# Fitting aftermarket radio??



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi guyz! It's my first thread here. I must say that this forum is awesome. :thumbup:

2 weeks ago, I bought a lightly wreck 03 specV. This car came from Norwalk in Connecticut. It's a beautiful car. 

The first thing I saw that could be a problem is how to fit my kenwood radio in the OEM radio area. I think, the only possibility is to dremel cut the face plate and the deck of the radio to the size of my kenwood. But I'm not very confortable with that idea.

Does anybody have fit an aftermarket radio in their baby????

Thanx!!:thumbup:


----------



## nismo4reel (Mar 21, 2003)

they sell mounting kits and wiring harnesses for the spec.... check into that at your local best buy or circuit chitty.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wiseco, you're making it harder than it needs to be. there are faceplate and wiring kits for every car. Go pick one up for your sentra.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

www.crutchfield.com sells them if you're too lazy to go to a local electronics store


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanx guyz! I didn't know that every car have several mounting kit. 

Damn. I came very close to cut the OEM face plate of the radio!!


----------

